# The Ultramarines Omnibus



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

i am approaching the end of the last book in the ultramarines omnibus.

i have really enjoyed the book (despite reading some dissapointed, 40k fans reviews) and wondered what i should read next?
i have heard that 'the killing grounds' is a follow-on from this book, can anyone confirm that?

i have also bought the bloodravens omnibus. any comments about that book?

and my last question is, after reading the book 'rebel winter', (which i once again, thoroughly enjoyed) what imperial guard novel should i read next?

thankyou in advance, best wishes

domdan


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok this is a great book i agree there and the Killing Ground is indeed next.

The Blood Ravens omnibus in my opinion was a dissapointment i cant say im a fan of Goto (bar his Death Watch books they are awesome) so its not a suprise.

For the ID id definatly recommend the Guants Ghosts series

hope that helps


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

yea, that is amazing, thanks.
i was about 12 when i borrowed gaunts ghosts from a friend, and i was quite new to the hobby. i am now approaching 15 years of age and understand a lot more. i will definately consider getting the series.


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

i am happy to say have now finished the ultramarines omnibus 
and ive decided ill read the blood ravens omnibus next.
any more IG book ideas would be great thanks

domdan


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

read the blood angels omnibus! very good read.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I would heartily recommend buying the Gaunt's Ghosts novels by Dan Abnett. They were the first thing I ever read in the 40k universe, and since then i have spent hundreds and hundreads of dollars on BL novels, started playing 40k, spent numerous hours on lexicanum and games-workshop.com and become a total nerd (I already played Dungeons and Dragons, this just finished the leap). They are some of the greatest novels I have ever read (and the number of novels i've read is somewhere above 300) and have re read them constantly. they are more than worth the money.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

I have read all the GG series and highly recommend them, give Killing Ground and Courage and Honor a read too, I believe you will like them both.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Anything with Dan Abnett as the writer is really good and i really liked Killing Ground as well. im waiting to get Courage and Honour on paperback though.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

for IG the Cain novels as they are cracking reads and a very funny in a dark way


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

The grey knight omnibus is amazing for the price. The eisenhorn/ravenor omnibus's as well. Omnibus is the way to go. 3 books for the price of 1.5. 

The blood ravens books are hard for me to get into. I get the feeling they were marketed alongside the dawn of war games and dumbed down for people not as familiar with 40k lore.

But if anything the haunts ghost omnibus's are amazing. Just remember "the founding" is first then "the saint"and lastly "the lost" when it comes out.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Some good 1s you might consider:-

Angels of Darkness. A very good read didn’t take long to finish all though I feel ruff the next day at work as I didn't go bed till I finished it lol

Brothers of the Snake. 1 of my top 10 you need to read this 1

Titanicus. Very surprised with this 1 only got it because I liked the picture on the book :mrgreen: but was an enjoyable read no the less none stop from start to finish

Like every 1 else Gaunt is a no brainer

1 to avoid:-

Soul Drinkers Omnibus just didn’t get into at all. Infact I only managed to get 3 quarters of the way through before I gave up. A very rare thing as even if I don't like the story I usually try and finish it.


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

domdan said:


> yea, that is amazing, thanks.
> i was about 12 when i borrowed gaunts ghosts from a friend, and i was quite new to the hobby. i am now approaching 15 years of age and understand a lot more. i will definately consider getting the series.


I was that friend!!! 
But you still wont be able to understand it. You are not clever enough. 
The Ciaphas Cain books are brilliant too.


----------



## Spartan211 (Oct 14, 2009)

Definitely brother of the snake and blood angels. I also hear emperors mercy is petty good


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

single books, Storm of Iron and Lord of the night.
Some of the third book in the ultras omnibus follows on from storm of iron.
Lord of the night is one of the best all round novels in the Bl selection.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Definately gaunts ghost series.Read them all and have been hanging out for the latest in series Blood Pact. The Blood Ravens omnibus is decidedly average but still worth a read. Would also recommend the Grey 
knights omni, Ravenor omni but for the love of sid stay the hell awy from the Inqisition War omni. Its pointless and week and my 6 month old son couldve written it better


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Read Dan Abnett as he is the only proper author amongst them. Most of the other authors, although entertaining, get too bogged down in describing the gore. If you've read Ravenor, Eisenhorn, Angels of Darkness, Brothers of the Snake I would say Grey Knights is the next best I've read. Its ok, but a bit annoying how most tests the character faces end with something to the effect of "it would have have killed a normal man, but not him since he's the best of the best of the best..." Blood Angels I found annoying, and Storm of Iron is only worth the read because Honsou is one of the best BL characters. I haven't read Blood Ravens but I suspect its a cash in for the Dawn of War game so is probably lame.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Boganius is right about inquisition war. It was a bit disapointing. But you cannot go wrong with the Gaunts ghosts series or eisenhorn. They would have to be among the best.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

For IG novels i'd reccomend the Ciaphas Cain series, the best of the IG in my opinion. The Blood Ravens omnibus however is a disappointment, Goto changed too much, (Although the Deathwatch novels were awesome, hoping for a continuation on those.) Ive never read Gaunt's Ghosts but it doesn't really appeal to me.

A few good novels to consider are -

Word Bearers Series: A very good read about Chaos, the first one has moments that are better then the second and vice versa but both are very good. I particularly enjoyed the story about Varnus in the first and the story about the miner Solon and the little boy in the second, thought that one was tragically ironic.

Daemon World: My all-time favourite 40k novel, its a bit primitive in parts with spears and arrows but has, in my view, the greatest character in all of 40k in it. Its complicated and very easy to immerse in, especially when the Word Bearers arrive and gun down hordes of Slaaneshi cultists.

Lord of the Night: One of my favourites, mainly because my favourite legion is in it and its the only book they get. The writing is a bit odd but its a very good read and shows the true relationship between Konrad Curze and the Emperor. Also shows the Night Lords as they were, and as they have become.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Daemon World: My all-time favourite 40k novel, its a bit primitive in parts with spears and arrows but has, in my view, the greatest character in all of 40k in it. Its complicated and very easy to immerse in, especially when the Word Bearers arrive and gun down hordes of Slaaneshi cultists.


Well different strokes for different folks on this one and to be honest with you its 338 pages of boredom and a sad, emo character called Golgoth running round crying over wasted dreams before the last 60 or 70 pages blow you away. Too much character and plot building for a brief bloody and brutal grand finale


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

i hope you enjoy the blood ravens omnibus, it is a wicked book, ignore what the people who don't like it say. In fact ignore what I say about it too 

It's your opinion of the book that counts, don't let bad reveiws from a few people bog you down. If it looks good to you read it, if it doesn't don't.

Oh yes, GG is good, however guys! He said he had already read the series... so don't bother recoomending it again....

o dear...

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Shield of Faith (Dec 18, 2009)

I finished Ultramarines Omnibus today, it was the first English novel I read.

Third book was the best, but it was ridiculous sometimes. Especially, Ardaric Vaanes fell to Chaos so easily.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Id recomend the Grey Knights Omnibus, I like it alot more then the blood angles. Also another good IG book is death world. Its about a small special forces team gonig into the jungle when shit its the fan lol. 
Also like everyone else is saying ,Id have to say read gaunts ghosts thoughs books got me into 40k


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shield of Faith said:


> I finished Ultramarines Omnibus today, it was the first English novel I read.
> 
> Third book was the best, but it was ridiculous sometimes. Especially, Ardaric Vaanes fell to Chaos so easily.


I dont think he has truly fallen yet, he's viewing this as more of a job then a true alligience. Still all those who associate with Chaos as such as corrupted inevitably, so unless Vaanes is the exception that proves the rule then...


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I finished "Nightbringer", the first book in the Ultramarines Omnibus, a couple of days ago. Even though I have been a fan on fluff for two or three years now this is my first attempt at reading a book. I have heard negative reviews and of course opinions but I thought it was pretty good. 





The political sections were incredibly boring and the only downside was Ario Barzano dying. I loved his character and definitely one if not my favorite Inquisitor. They always kill off the cool characters. 

[end spoiler]

I started on the first few pages of the second story and I am looking forward to the Tyranids


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I read that book, then went on to reading the Horus Heresy


----------

